# User Name change



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi all,
How can I change my username/login name in this forum?
I tried to see but couldn't find the solution 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Hi all,
> How can I change my username/login name in this forum?
> I tried to see but couldn't find the solution
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I think we can neither change the user name NOR delete a previous user name. Although I don't think any forum allows changing the user name, I do think there should be a possibility to delete a user name.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> I think we can neither change the user name NOR delete a previous user name. Although I don't think any forum allows changing the user name, I do think there should be a possibility to delete a user name.




Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


contact admin by following the CONTACT link at the top & request a username change


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> contact admin by following the CONTACT link at the top & request a username change


And what about deleting a username??? And btw, it seems strange saying this to a moderator of all people, but welcome to the forum  I haven't seen YOU around previously.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ausimmi said:


> And what about deleting a username???


Do the same thing - use the Contact Link. 

regards,
Karen


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> And what about deleting a username??? And btw, it seems strange saying this to a moderator of all people, but welcome to the forum  I haven't seen YOU around previously.


thanks lol!!

I usually hang out in Spain, where I live

as Kaz said - do the same thing


----------

